# Neck Strap Loops Design



## Kliphten (Feb 28, 2012)

So after looking over the leaked picks, I started thinking about the neck strap loops and just wondering why they are positioned the way they are like on the 5D Mark III.

If I'm wearing the strap on my neck, the camera points down, and with a lens, can get heavy so the strap gets all funky at the loops. Why not either have something that rotates with the straps/weight or place them vertically? When holding a camera to take a shot, there is no weight on the loops so I just don't see the point of having them the way they are.

Just a small design pet peeve and also to try take my mind off of the coming announcement


----------



## jwong (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a BlackRapid strap system once I got heavier lenses. Took off the Canon neck strap and haven't used it since.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2012)

jwong said:


> Got a BlackRapid strap system once I got heavier lenses. Took off the Canon neck strap and haven't used it since.



Ditto.


----------



## Kliphten (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah, sweet. Will definitely have to get one of those.

But I mean, why doesn't Canon design the loops differently? Especially since they jut out on the 5D body.


----------



## Actionpix (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess it has to do with durability. A rotating design is more vulnerable to wear and more difficult to strongly fix. The last thing you want to happen is an expensive camera with even more expensive lens dropping on the floor because of a failure of the strap or attach point. My oldest Canon had the camera attached to a ring. (Allowing rotation) The ring could open and the camera could drop. I was always nervous about that. (The ring opened several times.)


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 28, 2012)

One thing that never ceases to amaze me is how hard Canon makes it to install their CPS straps. 
Not easy to put one on a 1D series body and darn near impossible on a 5d/7d without a small flat screwdriver blade. 
And, removing one is certainly no easier.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

the cheap ebay copies are just as good as the genuine rapids

I just noticed this new type looks like an even closer match to the real BR
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Quick-Rapid-Camera-Sling-Strap-CANON-NIKON-SONY-PENTAX-/250989584377?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item3a70251ff9


----------



## zim (Feb 28, 2012)

wow great link wicked thanks +1 always fancied on of those

Is the 1/4" connecting Adapter the same. ie how secure is that? I'd be worried about overtightening it as would want to make sure it ain't going to go anywhere!


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

zim said:


> wow great link wicked thanks +1 always fancied on of those
> 
> Is the 1/4" connecting Adapter the same. ie how secure is that? I'd be worried about overtightening it as would want to make sure it ain't going to go anywhere!



@ wickedwombat +1 - Good find.

I have the real BR RS4 and I had the ConnectR-2 (loop thingy) fail and they sent me a new one free in a couple of days. By fail, I mean the rivet came out on the hinge that opens and closed the connection.

The 1/4" connecting adapter you speak is the FastenR3 http://www.blackrapid.com/product/hardware/fastenr3/. I found that it needs to be babysat to ensure it does not unscrew on you. As long as the rubber gasket remains in place it should be fine.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> jwong said:
> 
> 
> > Got a BlackRapid strap system once I got heavier lenses. Took off the Canon neck strap and haven't used it since.
> ...



Double-ditto


----------



## scubasteve03 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > wow great link wicked thanks +1 always fancied on of those
> ...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

zim said:


> wow great link wicked thanks +1 always fancied on of those
> 
> Is the 1/4" connecting Adapter the same. ie how secure is that? I'd be worried about overtightening it as would want to make sure it ain't going to go anywhere!



well i've been using the cheap ebay ones and the genuine ones for a couple of years now and even with a 1D and 24-105 or 70-200 on the ebay ones are completely fine, I do check to make sure the mount point is secure regularly though. that rubber crush washer helps them to stay fixed and not rotate out


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 28, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?



I prefer this

http://peakdesignltd.com/

I have some Really rigth stuff L brackets that i have modified to lock into these, and use the black rapid Tr-1
flap down loop to fix the RR bracket to the camera. the L bracket never ever comes off and the reapid strap stays connected when the bracket is clipped into the capture. It stops it swinging around and hitting stuff
also means if youare shooting with 2 cameras and one is clipped into your belt thenit doesnt fall to the ground when you are lying on the ground shooting with the other camera.

I use a think tank belt to attache the capture clips to


----------



## dcormier (Feb 28, 2012)

jwong said:


> Got a BlackRapid strap system once I got heavier lenses. Took off the Canon neck strap and haven't used it since.



I prefer Lens Loop to BlackRapid, personally. I feel it's better quality and it's less expensive, too.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > wow great link wicked thanks +1 always fancied on of those
> ...



I love my BR, but I still want to get an Ebay knock-off to try it out. Worst case scenario, the $14 is still a cheaper way to obtain another connector. I found a dual strap for $17 too.

My main concern is the quality of stitching and maybe the strength of the metal used for the connector threads. Being that you've hung a 1D with a 70-200 from it for two years, I suppose they are good enough.


----------



## nikkito (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm the black rapid looks cool, but also not so safe.


----------



## D_Rochat (Feb 29, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Hmm the black rapid looks cool, but also not so safe.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 29, 2012)

D_Rochat said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm the black rapid looks cool, but also not so safe.
> ...



Indeed. Seems quite safe to me...


----------



## Kliphten (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm just a huge fan of Apple's designs, not necessarily their products, and just wish more companies strived to be as innovative as they are, even for the small things such as the neck strap loops on camera bodies.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

Kliphten said:


> I'm just a huge fan of Apple's designs, not necessarily their products, and just wish more companies strived to be as innovative as they are, even for the small things such as the neck strap loops on camera bodies.


I am currently reading the Steve Jobs book and he was FANATICAL about design.


----------



## Circles (Mar 1, 2012)

You should check out the new carryspeed strap.


----------



## hummingbird (Mar 1, 2012)

I know others have posted their pics for sling style straps, but look carefully at how this one attaches- it still screws into the base of the camera, but the loop to attach to is on the plate. It is almost imposible for it to unscrew. You can also attach your tripod bracket right on top of it so that you don't have to remove it to place you camera on a tripod. I highly recommend it and for those of us in the US, it is a US seller. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rapid-Use-Camera-Sling-Strap-w-Offset-Hanging-Design-Canon-EOS-Digital-Rebel-/150750507822?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item23196e332e


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

hummingbird said:


> I know others have posted their pics for sling style straps, but look carefully at how this one attaches- it still screws into the base of the camera, but the loop to attach to is on the plate. It is almost imposible for it to unscrew. I highly recommend it and for those of us in the US, it is a US seller.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Rapid-Camera-Sling-Strap-Black-for-D700-D5000-D3-/300568136829?pt=US_Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item45fb41cc7d


I had one of those on a 1D for a year which got carried all over operating mine sites and processing plants never even came close to coming loose when i did try to take it off i needed a pipe wrench to just break the torque i'm glad that knob has the lumps and wasnt smooth.


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?



Yep I'm an extremely satisfied Spider Pro user. http://www.spiderholster.com/

I shoot track & field athletics with 3 bodies, one with 300 f/2.8 on a monopod, the 70-200 f/2.8is II on one hip and a wide on the other hip using the SpiderPro dual system. http://www.spiderholster.com/dual-camera-system.html It's also brilliant for events work when working with more than one body.

I can RUN with this setup. Different jobs suit different setups. I'd like to try BlackRapid too. It's a no-risk low-cost test drive to give the eBay knockoffs a spin. 

I have found Spider Pro brilliant to deal with and they responded quickly and favourably when I had a minor issue with an early first design. 
Replacement was immediate and suggested design mods were listened to. A few years in, it's now a mature design made with premium, bulletproof materials.

HTH,
Paul Wright


----------



## pwp (Mar 1, 2012)

A quick question for Black Rapid users...do you have to remove the BR when you need to use a monopod or tripod? 
If so, is it very quick & simple?

My monopod & tripods use plate attachment systems. 
Specifically: http://www.manfrotto.com/quick-release-plate-adapter and http://www.manfrotto.com/hexagonal-plate-adapter 
and for the monopod http://www.manfrotto.com/quick-change-rectangular-plate-adapter

Cheers, Paul Wright


----------



## xROELOFx (Mar 1, 2012)

pwp said:


> A quick question for Black Rapid users...do you have to remove the BR when you need to use a monopod or tripod?
> If so, is it very quick & simple?
> 
> My monopod & tripods use plate attachment systems.
> ...


if you're using a quick release plate on the bottom of your camera body, you can screw a special BR thingy in it: http://www.blackrapid.com/product/hardware/fr-t1/
but yes, you have to first detach you BR connectr from it before you can place it on a tripod or monopod.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

pwp said:


> A quick question for Black Rapid users...do you have to remove the BR when you need to use a monopod or tripod?
> If so, is it very quick & simple?
> 
> My monopod & tripods use plate attachment systems.
> ...


 no its a pain in the ass
which is why i have my modified rr L bracket hang on i'll go get a pic brb


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

here is the modified L bracket, the hacked marks are where i used a dremel to make it fit
this can lock into a capture on my belt to stop the body swinging, the rapid strap remains hooked up all the time
to go to a tripod simply unclip the carabina from the rapid


----------



## Mikedurg (Mar 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jwong said:
> ...



Triple ditto. Well, thanks to Neuro for posting a link on a previous thread. Got mine a few weeks ago. Can't live life without it now.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Mar 1, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?



My girlfriend gave me one for Valentines, I did a photo shoot with it over the weekend. I absolutely love it, I will never go back to any "strap" system. The only drawback is if you wear your shirts untucked, and use your own belt to hold the holster, then you have to move your shirt out of the way to holster it. Not a big deal... when I'm shooting my camera stays in my hand, only during breaks in the shooting do I return the camera to holster, so it's only a minor inconvenience. If you are using their belt system then you can always attach the belt over your shirt and not have to worry about it.

Cheers,
Wrathwilde


----------



## eosbit (Mar 1, 2012)

These ar the straps endorsed by POTN:

http://www.procameragear.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/28

I have one of these on each of our bodies, and would never use anything else. They are the most comfortable strap I've every used by far.

Also, the straps have been with us for over 5 years and are hardly showing any wear at all, no issues with fraying or breaking - they practically look new.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> here is the modified L bracket, the hacked marks are where i used a dremel to make it fit
> this can lock into a capture on my belt to stop the body swinging, the rapid strap remains hooked up all the time
> to go to a tripod simply unclip the carabina from the rapid


Cool - here was my solution for a RRS-L bracket:


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have both a BR RS -7 and a Carryspeed CS-1, Sixes.


----------



## ramon123 (Mar 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> jwong said:
> 
> 
> > Got a BlackRapid strap system once I got heavier lenses. Took off the Canon neck strap and haven't used it since.
> ...



Which model of the BlackRapid strap system is the best/most popular? Does it make a big difference versus the Canon one?


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 1, 2012)

pwp said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?
> ...


 Thanks for the FB 



Wrathwilde said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about a spider belt...anyone in here with experiences?
> ...


You too, thanks for the FB. I wasn't planning on using my own belt, but the spider belt instead. Guess I'll be ordering one soon


----------



## rewards (Mar 1, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > here is the modified L bracket, the hacked marks are where i used a dremel to make it fit
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

is that just a zip tie?


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> is that just a zip tie?



It is a heavy duty zip tie with a metal tooth that grips the tie.


----------



## paxri01 (Mar 1, 2012)

I see they redesigned the Black Rapid, but still not keen on supporting the camera from the tri-pod mount. I went with the BosStrap and it works great for me with the 70-200 2.8L II and allows for quick release attach.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839242-REG/BosStrap_BOS1_5OP_One_Piece_Sling_Strap.html 

But the standard neck strap is definitely out.


----------



## D_Rochat (Mar 2, 2012)

paxri01 said:


> I see they redesigned the Black Rapid, but still not keen on supporting the camera from the tri-pod mount.



http://youtu.be/bUK7G5Gy5B4


----------

